
Have a pitch deck? I made this for you - enjeyw
https://slidecast.io/
======
enjeyw
A couple of times I've been caught out where I've wanted to present my pitch
deck to someone, but I haven't had access to a projector or decent sized
screen.

I made Slidecast to solve that problem - it allows you to quickly broadcast
your slides live to multiple devices, making it easy for others to follow
along while you present.

Oh, and it was my first foray into React.js :)

~~~
brudgers
Because I am not inclined to provide an email address routes to my inbox I am
curious if there is a timeline for shipping the tool?

~~~
enjeyw
I'm planning to release in the next week or so - there's just a few bugs that
I'm trying to iron out first.

If you like, I can contract you from my plain-ol-gmail when the platform's
ready?

The platform will always need an email addy however - I use it to send people
an administration link so that they can access their slides (and delete them
if need be) at a later point.

~~~
brudgers
I don't have a pitch deck either so it is probably not something I will use
once it ships. Mostly, I was encouraging you to ship rather than collect
emails.

